# Werbt einen Freund!



## Pederix (4. April 2016)

Ich suche jemanden der mir das Werbt einen Freund anbieten kann

 

Realm sollte Alleria sein! (Fraktion/Allianz)

 

Erfahrener Spieler oder nicht ist mir schnuppe  hauptsache der boni ^^

 

Zeit habe ich nur um 16:30 von Di-Do


----------



## Kamir (4. April 2016)

Hab dir ne PN geschickt


----------

